# Getting work as a foreigner



## Insect Spray (Jul 18, 2021)

Hello all,

My wife has had her visa approved and will be accompanying me soon to Australia. We are finalising translating documents for life in Australia and want to ask any other immigrants if they have been asked to have their education certification translated with an Apostille? Or are businesses and government departments etc. happy with a notarised translation?

Should we bother spending the money getting the documents with an Apostille or not?

Thanks!


----------



## EMSA Employment Services (9 mo ago)

Hi,
Certifying documents can be done by Apostille if offshore but if her visa is already granted, and her main wish is to use her translated documents to help her prove her professional skills and education then you would be better using a NAATI translator, as they are the standard in Aus, the website lists all languages and names - make sure you get at least 3 quotes as prices will vary NAATI - home - NAATI


----------

